
In 3 NY restaurants won’t open after lockdowns - mrfusion
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/14/the-fat-radishs-unlucky-cohort-1-in-3-ny-restaurants-wont-open-post-pandemic.html
======
ColinWright
The actual title is: "One in Three NY restaurants ..."

Submissions automatically have a leading number removed, but it can be put
back if you edit your submission.

